# Earliest ice boom removal ever



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Earliest ice boom removal ever

Published - Feb 28 2012 01:59PM EST

Jim Helms, Buffalo Science News Examiner

The ice boom at the mouth of Lake Niagara is being lifted today, which is the earliest that it has ever been lifted. This is completely opposite from last year, which was one of the latest removals. Normally the ice boom is lifted on April 1st every year.

The reason for this premature lifting of the ice boom is because of the abnormal winter Buffalo, New York has been having. The temperature has been so warm this winter that ice never formed on the surface of Lake Erie.

The ice boom, which stretches from the Buffalo harbor to the Canadian Coast across Lake Erie, is put in place by the New York Power Authority. The boom stops large amounts of ice from traveling down the Niagara River and damaging the Niagara Falls Power Plant, which is a major source of hydro-energy for not only Buffalo, NY, but mostly New York City.

In order to regulate the removal of the ice boom, the New York Power Authority, The International Niagara Board of Control and Environment Canada flies over Lake Erie and uses photographs to calculate the amount of ice actually being held by the boom. Once the amount of ice reaches the international regulation of 250 square miles, the boom is lifted. This year, since there is no ice this is unnecessary.

The boom needs to be lifted so early this year because there is a risk of damaging the boom since it is not actually retaining any ice. Wind and waves can damage the boom if there is not any ice against it for any length of time.

Buffalo, New York may be in for unusual weather this year due to the fact that the lake did not freeze. One reason to fret is the chance of more lake effect snow later into the spring season. Normally the lake freezes and our lake effect snow stops by February. The warm winter may also cause a warmer and more humid summer filled with many mosquitoes and other insects. Some people have even been saying that there is a risk of a harsh winter next year because the lake will be warmer than normal.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Heard about that today. Last year it was the latest ever removed on April 14th. Shows what a lax winter we have had.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

So they do not care if the Ice hits the turbines after April 1st? What am I missing here.. lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What happens is the water flows to the holding lake,And if to much ice gets in there it blocks the tunnels to the turbines


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ohhh ok.. That makes sense.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

So what exactly is it made out of? I'd like to see pics of the removal process.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1460281 said:


> So what exactly is it made out of? I'd like to see pics of the removal process.


----------

